# Black Friday / Holiday Deals



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It sounds like most retailers are launching their Black Friday deals early to keep folks from crowding stores. Post up your holiday deal finds here. :thumbup:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Subscribed!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Select TLF merchandise is now on sale:

40% off in-stock t-shirts
40% off in-stock trucker hats
20-25% off pint glasses, coffee mugs and koozies


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Thermoworks has their Thermapen MK4 25% off. I absolutely love this thing when cooking.

Hopefully, the TimeStick Trio goes on sale later this weekend. (Everything on their site was 18% off at the beginning of the week.) 

(Disclaimer: I know you can find a $10 thermometer version on Amazon. So, I don't need to debate it's value.)


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ware said:


> Select TLF merchandise is now on sale:
> 
> 40% off in-stock t-shirts
> 40% off in-stock trucker hats
> 20-25% off pint glasses, coffee mugs and koozies


I scooped up on some swag!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

Ace Hardware is having a one day only sale. 50% one non-sale priced item under $30, or $15 off anything over $30.

eg Ferti-Lome F Stop Granular 10lb bag, normally $20 is $10 in cart. A bag of Milo is $8.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

thundergunexpress said:


> Ace Hardware is having a one day only sale. 50% one non-sale priced item under $30, or $15 off anything over $30.
> 
> eg Ferti-Lome F Stop Granular 10lb bag, normally $20 is $10 in cart. A bag of Milo is $8.


This was a great thing. I ended up using this for getting some espoma hollytone 36lb bag. Made it much more affordable for a premium product. more expensive than the $4, 40lb, 10-10-10 I used from walmart last year.. lol


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Big League Lawns / Checkmate Striping Kits save 15% using Promo Code "Thanks2020"
https://www.bigleaguelawns.com/

Domyown has 10% using code "CYBER"

Volt Lighting has 10% using code "TURKEY"


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kore Essentials EDC Belts are 20% off with code *GEAR20*. Sale ends 11/30.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Obsessed Garage has 10% off sitewide with code *OGBLACK*. Free Shipping on orders over $100. Sale ends 11/30.


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

uts said:


> This was a great thing. I ended up using this for getting some espoma hollytone 36lb bag. Made it much more affordable for a premium product. more expensive than the $4, 40lb, 10-10-10 I used from walmart last year.. lol


I bought a 20 lb bag of Ferti-lome SRN 15-0-15 for $12 and Bonide Weed Beater granular 10lb bag for $14. Not too shabby. The website is weird and things will not be available to add to the cart, then five minutes later, it will be available again. Happy hunting!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I hear varying things on when to buy a TV. Now and right before the new models come out (after the Super Bowl). I'm leery of buying now because I don't want a derivative television (the reason they're so cheap). I'm looking for 75-85". Not OLED. Too pricey for me.

Any links or thoughts on timing of purchase?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> I hear varying things on when to buy a TV. Now and right before the new models come out (after the Super Bowl). I'm leery of buying now because I don't want a derivative television (the reason they're so cheap). I'm looking for 75-85". Not OLED. Too pricey for me.
> 
> Any links or thoughts on timing of purchase?


I'm going to be in the market for some new TV's when we move in the spring, so I find myself in the same position - buy now or wait.

As you mentioned, most of the Black Friday deals are derivatives or lower end models.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Harbor Freight has their rechargeable Braun 390 Lumen Magnetic Slim Bar Folding LED Work Light on sale for $19.99. I love mine!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

West Coast Shaving is offering 40% off WCS branded items and 20% off everything else. No coupon needed.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yard Mastery is running some sales through 11/29 - including 15% off Hydretain products and 25% off LCN & YM apparel.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

D.ick's Sporting Goods has 25% off today only. In store and online.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

DoMyOwn is offering 10% through 11/29 with code *CYBER*.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> I hear varying things on when to buy a TV. Now and right before the new models come out (after the Super Bowl). I'm leery of buying now because I don't want a derivative television (the reason they're so cheap). I'm looking for 75-85". Not OLED. Too pricey for me.
> 
> Any links or thoughts on timing of purchase?


From talking to a salesman last year when I bought a new TV he made it seem like you wont find huge discounts on the higher end TVs. They might discount them slightly around the Super Bowl or end of model year but most of the big sales they do every year are for the lower end models. You can find some better deals on open box models or floor models if you want to go that route.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear varying things on when to buy a TV. Now and right before the new models come out (after the Super Bowl). I'm leery of buying now because I don't want a derivative television (the reason they're so cheap). I'm looking for 75-85". Not OLED. Too pricey for me.
> ...


That's what it feels like. The higher end are a little bit off but not much. I like the Samsung QLED.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Yeah those are really nice. I went the cheap route and bought one of the lower end Samsung models. It's nice but when you compare it to my dads Samsung QLED I think there is a big difference. Now if you ask my wife she can't tell a difference lol


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Check out Costco. I've almost swapped everything to OLED and love it. Extremely noticeable against other sets. The LG panels are great, especially if you aren't trying to get over 65in.

But I agree- if you better quality now is not the time to purchase a TV.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@pennstater2005 this one is $50,000 off.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Ware said:


> @pennstater2005 this one is $50,000 off.


 :lol:

I've actually seen that one! And it's not even OLED. I've been looking too long :shout:

And a lot of these tv's have a native refresh rate of 60hz. All I watch is sports....I want 120hz.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Ware said:


> Select TLF merchandise is now on sale:


Thanks again, TLF! :thumbup:

The decals are not only very high quality, used correctly; they're schmoe-kin! :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

440mag said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Select TLF merchandise is now on sale:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------

